# Dr Beasley's Formula 1201 paint sealan



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

Posted on behalf of Suba, one of our guest reviewers.

Dr Beasley's Formula 1201

What is it?

Basically it is a paint sealant. From the manufacturer's website:

"Formula 1201 is a scientifically advanced, polymer based liquid paint sealant. Formulated for modern paint finishes, Formula 1201 provides unrivalled protection, durability, and shine."

What does it bring to the table?

Ease of use and long lasting protection. Dr Beasley's state:

"
• No need to dry your car: begin applying as soon as you rinse the suds off 
• Lasts for months longer than traditional paint sealants. Will withstand hundreds of car washes 
• One ounce is enough to protect your entire car, meaning one bottle will last you years 
• No wax residue left in cracks, crevices, or door jambs"

Price

£27.49 for 4oz (roughly 120ml) - add £2.69 p&p, £30.18 total. Dr Beasley's say 1 car takes 1oz of product, so you can treat 4 cars at £7.55 a time. If the product lasts as long as claimed then it's good value.

What am I testing it on?

2012 Volvo V70 D5 Auto, with Black Sapphire metallic paint.

I had not intended to use 1201 over the whole car so had just prepared the rear boot 'top' for testing the Dr Beasley's product…

The sample was packaged in a quality-feel box with a slight 'waxed' coating - it felt like some effort had been given here.


IMG_0374 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

I had decontaminated and hand-polished the test section. I sprayed some fresh water onto the paintwork, then applied a few drops of 1201 onto a foam applicator and wiped over the full area. It created a slightly oily film over the paint but was very quick to apply.


IMG_0359 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

I immediately followed with a wipe over with a dry micro-fibre drying towel (just one wipe). And that was it! Formula 1201 is unbelievably easy and extremely quick to use, so much so that I ended up using 1201 on both rear wings and all doors (cleaned but not de-contaminated), finishing in under 5 minutes total!

A quick comparison with another sealant (on the left) with Dr Beasley's 1201 (on the right):


IMG_0362 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

Pros

Incredible ease of use

Goes a long way

Looks very good

Long life (though untested) - wax layer on top likely to increase this further (below is the test section with a mid-range wax applied).


IMG_0373 by DetailingDave, on Flickr

Cons

Unsure if it can be used with a glaze underneath (or even on top?) to remove swirls

Can't really use it weekly as a drying aid (this is a real shame!)

Very hard to clean from foam applicator - will bin the one I used

Conclusion

Having not wanted to test Dr Beasley's Formula 1201 paint sealant initially, I would now thoroughly recommend it! The ease of use is almost unbelievable, and the performance of the product appears impressive. If it lasts as long as stated then this product is seriously worth considering, even if you apply a layer of wax over the top.

Supplier and website

US (Chicago) manufacturer's website is http://www.drbeasleys.com

UK exclusive supplier is Bear's Wax Factory at http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk (thanks to them for the sample!)

A quick video demo of 1201 being applied (courtesy of AutoPflege24.net) at


----------

